# Rot???



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 15, 2013)

At the local show on March 2nd I got a Paph. delenatii v. dunkel in low bud from Sam Tsui. In the delenatii budwatch thread I posted pictures of when the spike just bent over and was brownish. It has lost 2 bottom leaves and is about to lose another leaf. When it loses a leaf, it starts getting yellow at the base and then brown at the base. Everything else I got from Sam is doing very well. This dunkel delenatii has shown no signs of growth. Will it survive? Should I contact Sam? How good is he a replacing plants? Picture(s) coming tomorrow...


----------



## gonewild (Apr 15, 2013)

Have you checked the roots?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, recently repotted it. It's roots are fine and seemed very healthy.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

Photo?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 15, 2013)

Spike




Roots




Leaf


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 15, 2013)

Remove the leaf with rot and treat with a fungicide. It happen to me as well and I had to repot it in new medium. It has been shocked and it is in dormant state so keep the medium barely moist and give it good air movement with humidity in the 50-70% range. Keep it warmer and give it bright light!

It will take several months for it to grow new roots and new leaf. You have to be patience with this plant.

Took me a year for it to totally recover!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 16, 2013)

Bad update... The two leaves with the red arrows are gone. The big leaf on the left with the green arrow is going to go. I treated with fugicide and moved it much closer to the fan. What else can I do? I'm almost 100% sure that is is not going to survive. I saw one of the roots and it was looking kinda funny.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2013)

looking at the picture it looks to me like the roots are dead or rotted


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Bad update... The two leaves with the red arrows are gone. The big leaf on the left with the green arrow is going to go. I treated with fugicide and moved it much closer to the fan. What else can I do? I'm almost 100% sure that is is not going to survive. I saw one of the roots and it was looking kinda funny.



That is not good! Definitely root problem!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 16, 2013)

When I took the picture, most of the roots were totally fine. They were firm when I felt them but I wasn't sure about the dark color.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> When I took the picture, most of the roots were totally fine. They were firm when I felt them but I wasn't sure about the dark color.



I bet you will be left with one leaf and it MIGHT survive by putting out a new growth that will put out new roots. A very slow process.


----------



## reivilos (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, I don't know if it's worth salvaging a delenatii dunkel in such a shape.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm afraid it's done for. With no roots and the disease still affecting the stem, it will likely die, and if doesn't, it will take years to come back to flowering size, if everything is right. I've been there.


----------



## Justin (Apr 16, 2013)

When a small single growth Paph like that spikes, it is fairly common for the plant to very quickly collapse and die. 99% chance that is happening to yours. Don't get too bummed out, it's something that happens to all of us. 

Suggest getting a flask when they become available, that way you can grow them up strong and you'll have a lot of the pack leaders too. Search for the threads of Paphman910--he grew a flask of these out to absolute perfection.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't think it collapsed because it was spiking. When it was in very low bud, I noticed 1 leaf was doing what I posted about.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 16, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I don't think it collapsed because it was spiking. When it was in very low bud, I noticed 1 leaf was doing what I posted about.



Being in low bud is the same stress as spiking. The process of blooming is all the same stress on the small plant. It might not even be because of the spike but just genetics that are ending the plants life. It happens.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 17, 2013)

I feel your pain and dispair! It happens to all of us, .....more than once I promise you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2013)

sorry to hear that.
damp mix, humid and fungicide/cinnamon, but mostly prayer!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 17, 2013)

Checked it today and all the rest of the leaves are rotted at the base. It can basically be counted as dead. Should I contact Sam?


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 17, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Checked it today and all the rest of the leaves are rotted at the base. It can basically be counted as dead. Should I contact Sam?



I think you should!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 19, 2013)

I contacted Sam and he said he'd replace it right away once he gets back from Japan. Horray! I checked it today and it is totally rotted. It'd take a big miracle for this plant to survive.

Does Sam go to an international orchid show in Japan or what?


----------



## chrismende (May 7, 2013)

Sam goes lots of places !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

